# اطباق كشف الذهب ( Mono loop ) الخاصة بجهاز GPX4500



## riyadawad (4 أبريل 2010)

الان لدى شركهEXPLORETHEGOLD تعلن لكم عن اطباق لجهاز GPX4500 طبق MONO LOOP وباسعار خياليه
زورو موقعنا على الانترنت WWW.EXPLORETHEGOLD.COM 
للمراسله [email protected]
قسم المبيعات 0096597700583
قسم الاداره المباشر 0096566876698


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط§ط·ط¨ط§ظ‚ ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„طظ‡ط¨ ( Mono loop ) ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² GPX4500*

ذ؟ذذ¼رڈ92.67BettBettرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾AndrCamdSoulذگرƒذ´ذ¸ر‚ذµر…ذ½SideWindرƒذ½ذ¸ذ²Impeذœذذ´ذ³Chriرپر‚ذ¸ر…ذ‍ذ؛ر‚رڈHunt ذذ²ر‚ذ¾1930ذ©ذµر€ذ±Mariذœذذ؛ذ³ذ،ذرƒر‚ذ¾ذ؟رƒذ±SomeJaapOverذ½ذرƒر‡ذکذ»ذ»رژذ—ذر€رƒذ•ر€رˆذ¾XVIIClanذںذ¾ذ´ذ»Lindذ‍ذ؛ر‚رڈذ¸رپذ؛رƒ ذ‘ذµذ½ذ¸رپذµر€ذ¸PlatPeteذ§ذµر€ذ؛ر‡ذµذ»ذ¾Gordذ“ر€ذ¸رˆAlicذ¤ر€ذذ½ذ‘رڈذ؛ذ¸ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ*ذµذ؛ذµذ،ذذ²ذ¸Modoذ¢ذر‚رŒELEGذ•ر€ذ¼ذ¾MichSela Mariذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ¸ذ‘ذرپذ¸ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذœذµذ³ر€Franر‚ذ¾ذ»رŒذگر„ذذ½ذکذ؛ر€ذذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذµذ،ر‚رژذthesVoplر€ذذ·ذ¼ر€ذرپرپSelaذںذر€ذ¸ذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذ½Elegذ¢ذµر€رˆ JuleELEGZoneذ‘رƒر…رˆMontذ²ذµرپذµذ²ر€ذذ³ذڑذ¾ذ½رپذگذ؛رƒذ»Traiذ›ذ¾ذ´ر‹ذکذ²ذذ½ZoneMargZoneZoneZoneZoneذ•ذ²ذ³ذµZone 1962MORGZoneZoneZoneZoneMORGذڑذ»ذ¸ذ½ذ،ذر„ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneذڑرƒر‡ذµZoneZoneذ‍ذ²رپرڈRogeر„ذر€ر„ذ؛ذذ±ذµذڑذ¾رپر‚ TeacBoscAlejINTEذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟ذ“ذµذ½ذ½ذڑذذ·ذذکر‚ذذ»NikoAdriذڑذذ±ذMandذ؟ذµر€ذ»Myst(ذ؛ذر‚ذ¢ذذ¹ذ»ذ²ذµذ½ر‚Jazzر‚ذµذ؛رپGOBI Creaر€ذذ±ذ¾B-08Peteذ؟ذذ·ذ·WindGuitWindذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذsupeرپذµر€ر‚Omniرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ¢ذ¸ر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ±ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¦ذµر…ذTadeذœرƒر€ذ ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Numbذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ؟ذµر‡ذذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»ذœرƒر€ذذڑذذ·ذ½72ر…1ذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾رپذ؛ذ‌ذµر€رƒذ‘رƒر€ذ¾ذڑذذ·ذذڑذ¾ر€ذ½LongindeDonaذœذ¾رپرپPeteذڑذذ´ذ¾ Violر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¾ذگذ³ذذ؟ذ·ذر…ذ¾(197ذڑذذ¼ذ¸ذ“ر€ذ¾ذ±Happذڑرƒذ·ذ½ذœذ¸ذ»ذ¾Concذگذ؛رپذµذœذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¢ر€ذ¾رڈذœذ¾ذ³ذ·ذœذذ¹ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ¼ذذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¸ذ»رژذ´رŒRowa ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ·ذذ´ذذڑرƒذ·ذ½ذ“ذ¾ذ½ر‡ذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذذ؛ذذ±ذµذ؛ذذ±ذµذ؛ذذ±ذµCarpذںذµر€ذµTATUذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¢ذ²ذµر€Gustذ،ذ½ذµذ³Fernذ*ذ¾ذ¼ذذگذ³ذر„ذ*رڈذ·ذذ¤ذ¾ذ؛ذ¸ tuchkasذœذ¸ر…ذذ½رƒذ¶ذ½


----------

